# New Haunt Intro Video!



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys, just droppin in to show ya a video we put together for the people coming in the haunt. A big thanks to erick with no k for the audio. MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery [email protected]@[email protected]@Filename: [email protected]@[email protected]@VidofShady.mpg theres the link.:jol:


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I just wanted to say that without the video the audio was semi-convincing.
I was recording/editing it and I was thinking "mehh it sounds alright".
But with the video added it's MUCH better because you don't really think about it.
I think it came out excellentttttttt!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That is totally creapy Shady. Wow, It scared me LOL, Im serious!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is AWESOME!
What a wonderful idea!
I LOVE IT!
.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was just way too cool. Excellent work from both of you.

I love this board so much. It blows me away that there are kids on here that can't even vote yet coming up with stuff that's better than a lot of adults running cheezball pro haunts. Keep at it and keep refining your skills and you'll be Hollywood grade before you get to my age.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Heck yes! 
I've done a bunch of Saw spoofs doing the voice because it sounds pretty close I guess.
Me and my friends did some hilarious things lmao.
And we called people up using the voice and they were like "what the eff??" XD

Goooood times


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Who's voice is that? Yours, Eric? Nicely done!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

video wont play i just get a website with crappy adverts all on


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

grim reaper said:


> video wont play i just get a website with crappy adverts all on


Go to the upper part of the page near the top. There is a box for you to type in the three letter code. Click download and wait about a minute. Then you can dowload it.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Yeah that's my voice.
Well I mean obviously edited lmao.
I just recorded the little "script" and edited it (made it deeper, added echo, etc) and I think it came out pretty close to what it's supposed to be.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good video guys. Should be nice intro to your haunt ShadyHallows.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thats awesome! lol are you actually using a saw theme?


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey thanks guys! Heres the link to the youtube video 



 and no its not a saw theme, its a general halloween theme so I thought that the saw guy fit nicely.


----------

